
Peach Is a New Messaging App from the Founder of Vine - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/08/peach-is-a-slick-new-messaging-app-from-the-founder-of-vine/
======
cballard
The arcane keywords are really terrible design, IMO. Normal users shouldn't
have to remember this sort of a thing. It's a regression _past_ burying
everything in a hamburger menu.

